# INTP: portrait of a successful villain



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Zetski said:


> do you realize what thread your posting in? take things a little more seriously bud.


I don't get it?? I'm kind of feeling confused right now, what was the premises behind your post?


----------



## Zetski (Jun 4, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> I don't get it?? I'm kind of feeling confused right now, what was the premises behind your post?


Dont question my MFing imaginary super villain.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone told me I "would make a great ceremonial figure head, like a president!". Some people think presidents are super-villains! ahh! I'm destined to be a villain! :laughing:


----------



## vanillafier (Apr 22, 2021)

I think an INTP villain would be the type that originally wanted to know how to save or improve the world, but as they live on come to the nihilistic conclusion that they think everyone would be better off if they destroyed it instead. "The greatest salvation is never being born in the first place" type beat. Either that or the curiosity to see what happens when authority can no longer deny them, when the world ends, when people die, etc. INTPs do have the capability for charisma more evident in their extroverted counterparts and the magnetic yet reclusive genius sounds like it could work well in a villain role.


----------

